# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  CRAB Lab - Complex Rheology And Biomechanics, Georgia Institute of Technology, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

crablab.gatech.edu

youtube.com/dgoldmanlab

Principal Investigator - Daniel Goldman

Projects:

Smarticles

SandBot

----------

